

Rocket-powered single-seat helicopter emits only water - buzzblog
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/08/one-man-rocket-powered-helicopter-emits-only-water/

======
cal5k
Actually, $44/hour isn't so expensive - it costs ~$120/hr to rent a Cessna
172. Granted the $44/hour doesn't include the cost to actually purchase and
maintain the thing, but what a small price to pay for your own personal
helicopter :-D

